# Proud Family Today......



## MrLiberty

My nephew Carl graduated boot camp today.  His mom and dad went down for the graduation along with his brother and his family.  We are all extremely proud of him.  He is now off for more training in Virginia.


----------



## MrLiberty

MrLiberty said:


> My nephew Carl graduated boot camp today.  His mom and dad went down for the graduation along with his brother and his family.  We are all extremely proud of him.  He is now off for more training in Virginia.




BTW, his parents have been married 43 years


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## bczoom

Congratulations to him and the whole family!

_What I want to know is who owns that truck on the left side of the picture.  Must be someone important as it has that whole side of the field to itself while all other vehicles are crammed in on the right side._


----------

